# Fifth Brazilian Black Belt BJJ CAMP



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 15, 2007)

[yt]_cF9moW2tFw[/yt]

Looks like fun!  I do not know how much training was going
on but the beach life looks great!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 15, 2007)

Same camp in 2007!  More training and it definately looks like fun!

[yt]VdDYoZKlAjQ&mode=related&search[/yt]


----------



## Obliquity (Jul 15, 2007)

Gorgeous setting! One thing to clear up for those who have never been there -- although the video says Rio de Janeiro, the camp is in Buzios, in the State of Rio de Janeiro, not the city of Rio which is several miles West. If you have Google Earth, do a search for Buzios, Brazil.


I was in the Rio/Ipanema area a few years back and while watching the video kept thinking, "That doesn't look at all familiar." I'm not sure I would go back to the Rio / Copacabana Beach area, but have since heard of several really nice, much safer places to visit that are off the beaten (tourist) path. The people are friendly and the food is excellent!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

that looked like lots of fun and the scenery (*all* of it) looked amazing

B


----------

